# Which Euroleague team has surprised you the most so far, and why?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

That was the question asked to some players, just take a look at their answers:

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=6&id=305

I agree with Vujcic, Scola, Dujmovic, Cota and Tunceri.

Olimpija Ljubljana is playing very well. Won against very good teams. They are surprising me. :yes:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Barcelona impressed me. They actually _lost_ a game.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes and ALBA Berlin can win outside a german League. And they did it three times.  
I wonder whats going on with the greek teams. AEK and Olympiakos have negative statistics so far...


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> I wonder whats going on with the greek teams. AEK and Olympiakos have negative statistics so far...


AEK simply started the season in the worst way, without the best player (Dimos Ntikoudis) and with Mister X (the Australian Rillie, I don't remember someone worst than him, only some Americans signed by my favourite team, Peristeri). 
Blakney had a bad start too, and it has been impossible to recover from the awful 0-5 of the beginning. Then the victory against Efes Pilsen that gave some hopes to the Eagles, but the lost in Lamia against Benetton (and AEK deserved to win...) killed these hopes. 
Against Cibona it was clear, AEK three days before played a fantastic match in Kozani against Makedonikos (80-64) but against the Croatians was another team, without soul, without anything. Do they worth the actual 1-7, are they worse than Virtus Bologna or teams with a better record? I don't think so... 
It happened, it's past. 

Olympiakos is an average team, when you buy players like Harisis, or you have in the starting five Giannouzakos (...) it's impossible to fight for first places (even if Reds are slowly growing). DeMarco Johnson has always played with normal teams (Scavolini Pesaro, Olimpia Milan) but never in the first class elite, De Miguel is... De Miguel. 
That's the actual team, and we can forget the great Olympiakos(es) of the past, with Rivers, Radja, Sigalas, Fasoulas, Ford... 
The cow Kokkalis finished the milk, and he prefers to spend money in football. That's all. 

take care


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Olimpja really is the surprise of the year. It's a low budget team that has shown brillant play and a never say die attitude.
Even yesterday have never gave up. I like this, a team without stars, of truly working class heros fighting to death every game and turning down some big European "battleships" built on big money.
I think that Mahoric, the brand new coach that have replaced Sagadin, a legend in Slovenia, deserve credit in this. Could be a hot name in few years. Another one in the slavic legacy.
Hi Wonder, nice to read you here.


----------

